# Oceana Palms, Ocean Pointe or Marco Island?



## larue (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a business trip in Key West in July and want to extend my trip with a 4 night stay at either Oceana Palms, Ocean Pointe or Marco Island.  It will be me, my 10 year old daughter, my wife and a friend of my wife's and her 12 year old son.

Does anyone have recommendations regarding which of these resorts would be best for us?  The kids love to swim so a better slide at one or more of the resorts could make a difference.  We are also wondering about the state of construction or renovation projects that may be going on this summer.  Given the heat, we would plan to spend time by the pool and on the beach and are just looking for a place to enjoy some down time.  

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think Ocean Pointe is the best choice. The kids will love it. Oceana is great but more geared for adults. Can't speak for Marco as I've never been there.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 3, 2011)

I would expect the beach at Marco Island to be better, Gulf Coast beaches are beautiful and great for kids, and the resort looks top notch.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't been to Oceana Palms or Ocean Pointe but we had a good time at Marco Island in November, '09.  This thread has some pics if you want to try to get a feel for the place.  We thought it was beautiful even though all of the buildings weren't in yet; I don't remember reading here that they've re-started any construction.


----------



## larue (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you for the helpful comments and links!  Does anyone know if either Ocean Point or Oceana Palms has a water slide?  It looks like Crystal Shores' slide is pretty good, comparable to Ko Olina.

Also wondering if any of the resorts have use privileges at adjoining or nearby Marriott Resorts.


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 3, 2011)

OP does not have a slide. Oceana has one but it's very small, the kind you would see in a backyard pool if I remember correctly. Again, can't help you with Marco.

OP has no privileges with the Singer Island resort. I think Oceana does but I'm not sure what they entail. Maybe an Oceana owner will respond.


----------



## Swice (Jun 3, 2011)

*At Oceana now*

Oceana does have a "slide," but it's half the size of a backyard slide.   It lands in about a foot of water if that gives you an idea of how small it is.   The slide is really geared to small children.   

Beach is fantastic at Oceana Palms... there is no big underwater drop-off, so it's possible to be far out in the ocean and still be only waist deep (if you don't count the height of an occasional wave!).    

The resort is plush and top notch.    More like the feel of a luxury hotel.   I would not say it's "geared" to adults.   It simply is not as large and doesn't have the number of guests you would find at other timeshare resorts like Ocean Point down the street.    There have been plenty of kids here this week-- but again, there just are not the sheer number of guests.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 4, 2011)

There's a Marriott Resort, Golf Club and Spa down the beach from Crystal Shores, about a fifteen minute walk I'd guess.  We wandered around for a while and noticed a few restaurants and nice sitting areas.  There's no usage benefits between the two but I called the spa to schedule a pedicure - it appeared they knew I was calling from a Crystal Shores unit and they juggled the schedule to fit me in the slot I wanted.  I couldn't charge the spa bill to my Crystal Shores unit but I got the MR points for charging it to my Marriott VISA.


----------



## davidn247 (Jun 4, 2011)

larue said:


> Thank you for the helpful comments and links!  Does anyone know if either Ocean Point or Oceana Palms has a water slide?  It looks like Crystal Shores' slide is pretty good, comparable to Ko Olina.
> 
> Also wondering if any of the resorts have use privileges at adjoining or nearby Marriott Resorts.



Marco Island is very nice on the beach and with 2 beautiful pools. There is one slide where my 8 years old spent half of her time when we were at the pool.

We went from Marco Island to Miami Airport easily through the Everglades (2:30h). Nice drive. We also did airboat at Everglades City (on the way) which is fun for children (and others ).

Cannot speak for the other resorts.


----------



## JBRES1 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Palm Beach vs Marco Island*

I own at Ocean Pointe and have stayed at Ocean Point and the Marco Island resort.
If you are looking for a nice beach with sea shells and a calm waterfront , then Marco Island is the winner.  Don't get me wrong, Ocean Pointe has a nice beach, its just not as calm.  One is gulf coast and the other is an  ocean .
If you want more than just the beach I would be inclined to go to Ocean Pointe or Oceana Palms.  Marco Island is very quiet during the summer months, so things tend to be more laid back that time of year.

The thing  liked most about Marco was the small mall across the street from the resort. There were restaurants, an ice cream shop and shops within walking distance.

What I didn't like about the Marco Island resort was that it was work in progress.  ( This was the summer of 2009 )  Aslo the scuba diving in the Marco island area is not what I like.  I had to drive down to the keys for 2 days of diving.  ( This one is just me, wife loved Marco, she doesn't dive )

The things I love about OP/OP is the location. They are close enough to the city, but removed enough so that if you want to stay on site all week you can do that too.
I like the layout of Ocean Pointe better than Oceana Palms. (5) 7 story tall buildings rather than a high rise.

The thing I don't like about OP is the area just off of the island in Riviera beach.  This area is a poor area and is not what I like to be driving thru.

Funny story,
3 years ago we were going to OP for spring break, and it turned out to be the same week as the BET Spring Bling week.  As we got close to the bridge that goes from the main land to the island  we came upon a police road block.
There was a lit up road sign  thea read " YOU ARE NOW ENTERING A WEAPON and DRUG FREE ZONE".  As we got closer the the road block we were able to see the police doing searches of all cars going onto the island.  When it was our turn, the cop took one look at us and gave us a pass.  Not sure what is was ?  Could it be me, a 50 yr old man driving a mini van with my wife and 5 kids.   We got to the resort to find a cop car parked in the entrance to the resort, and a cop on patrol around the grounds.
We didn't have any problems at all on the trip, and it is now a funny story about that trip.


----------



## billymach4 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am sure those that own at OP know that you can also take the Scenic Route via Singer Island. On the Northern end of the Island you can access via PGA Blvd. 

As a matter of fact the directions on the Marriott site tell you to take PGA Blvd down to the Resort.

The northerly route avoids the Riviera Beach area. 

By the way the drive true Riviera Beach is not at all dangerous or unsightly. It is just a working class area. In no way did I feel threatened. I would walk those streets at night if I had to.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 5, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> OP has no privileges with the Singer Island resort. I think Oceana does but I'm not sure what they entail. Maybe an Oceana owner will respond.



I own at Oceana Palms. I am not aware of any access priveleges at the Marriott Singer Island resort except that meals and services can be billed to your villa at OP. Parking is free if you are eating in a restaurant.


----------



## larue (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the great feedback and references.  We decided to book at the Crystal Shores with the water slide being the tie-breaker for three excellent resorts.  Now I will have to figure out how to stay at Oceana Palms and Ocean Pointe in the future as all three look like amazing resorts.

By the way, I used DC points (from a legacy week bucket) and had my choice of all three resorts when I called this morning.  

Thanks!


----------



## boromom (Aug 1, 2011)

What exactly, are DC points from a legacy week bucket?


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 1, 2011)

It is explained fairly well in the FAQ's at the top of the Marriott forum. Since they were posted there have been a zillion (that's a lot) of threads that discuss points and buckets.


----------



## Bob B (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that the pool is in the shade most of the day at the Marco Marriott timeshare, with the sun being blocked by the layout of the buildings. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 1, 2011)

Bob B said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the pool is in the shade most of the day at the Marco Marriott timeshare, with the sun being blocked by the layout of the buildings. Anyone know if this is true?






One pool does have a lot of shade (the one with the water slide), but the other does not.

You always have the nice flat sunny beach if the pools get too busy.




.




.


----------



## funtime (Aug 2, 2011)

I loved Oceana Palms and also Ocean Pointe.  I did a recent review for Oceana Palms and gave it a 10.  That having been said, I was on the top floor and with tweens in the group I would have been uncomfortable being so high up.  A lot of kids are not used to high rise living and could end up playing games on the balcony or balcony ledge that would be disastrous.  But for adults - Oceana Palms is great.  Funtime


----------

